# What's your favorite TV show?



## andyveer (Nov 1, 2010)

My favorite tv shows are mtv roadiies , kaun banega crore pati and big boss


----------



## jatin22 (Feb 26, 2011)

mine is dexter,two and a half men,wwe,mtv roadies


----------



## delois201 (Mar 24, 2011)

My all-time favorites are Ripley's believe it or not, Fear factor and South Park


----------



## pokerlady (Apr 8, 2011)

Mine is American Idol.
I love singing that's why i love to watching this show.


----------



## sports_betting (May 17, 2011)

Before I used to watch Macgyver with my dad my all time favorite tv series 
when I was a child.  Then when I become a teen I watched Charmed.
And then I watch Big Bang Theory in DVDs, I can't be able to watch in TV 
since I don't have much time in weekdays..


----------



## ahmed (May 17, 2011)

Their is a huge list but some ofMy favorite TV shows are :- FRIENDS,MTV Roadies,MTV Splitsvilla,MTV Bakra ,etc.


----------



## sikander (Jun 13, 2011)

My favourite tv show is Two and a half men . Charlie sheen is silmpy too funny .


----------



## Foxtrot (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine would be ESPN, Glee and  some Cartoons...


----------



## pwarn19 (Jul 14, 2011)

hello!
there are many tv shows..
bt i like to watch mtv splitsvilla n mr. bean..
m crazy bout these shows n love to watch them..


----------



## aponte12BZL (Jul 14, 2011)

i am a fan of reality TV show such as Survivor! Amazing Race!.. and all american TV series such as Prison Break, Brothers and Sisters! Greys Anatomy,


----------



## fayeokay (Jul 15, 2011)

I love True Blood and Greys Anatomy! 

And I love playing online casino games too! have you checked out 12BEt?


----------



## Lomexray (Aug 31, 2011)

My favourite TV shows are: 1.Family Guy. 2.Fringe. 3.How I Met Your Mother. 4.Modern Family. 5.House. I love to watch these all TV shows.


----------



## MorganB (Sep 3, 2011)

My favorite tv show is True Blood. And my close second is Sons of Anarchy. I absolutely love these shows.


----------



## jakywilliams (Sep 5, 2011)

These are my favorite programs:-
1 Futurama
2 Dexter
3 SCI
4 Man Vs Wild
5 Lost


----------



## revlinpinto79 (Sep 15, 2011)

American Idol  is my fav show.


----------



## jaspindergrewal (Sep 18, 2011)

my fav. tv show is " wire"


----------



## bookat11 (Nov 7, 2011)

mine would be deadwood


----------



## mrobin52 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mu fav tv shows are Date trap and Dadagiri..


----------



## shellydzouza (Nov 21, 2011)

My favorite TV show is Chuck.it is a drama comedy television show.I never missed Chuck TV show.This tv show contains a very funny script.I watch Chuck online.


----------



## Anjela48 (Nov 21, 2011)

TV shows become integral part of your life.. My favorite tv shows are:

Gilmore girls
House
Lost
Criminal Minds
The Mentalist


----------



## mrobin52 (Nov 21, 2011)

I love to see American Idol.


----------



## kettydeck (Nov 22, 2011)

I like Humse hai life.


----------



## yashawn (Nov 24, 2011)

Tv shows are great way for time pass.My favorite tv shows are:-
-South Park
-Friends
-Criminal minds
-Modern family


----------



## siymenthomas (Nov 29, 2011)

TV shows are the best for entertainment and for fun, people love to watch tv shows and spend their free time. I like to watch TC shows whenever I got time. Some of my favorite TV shows are Desperate Housewives, Friends, Family Guys, The Simpson, White Collar, Lie To Me, Rules of Engagement and House. These are really the best shows to watch.


----------



## jaccob (Dec 5, 2011)

I mostly enjoy reality TV shows like Survivor, Hell's Kitchen and the Amazing Race, though it doesn't feel good to know that they aren't truly real


----------



## phineusbright247 (Dec 6, 2011)

South Park
Life Unexpected
Being Human (Original Brit Version)
Sons of Anarchy
Law & Order:SVU
Queer as Folk (U.S Version)
Seinfield
Heroes


----------



## jamesstolen08 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Favorite TV Shows........!*

These days the tv shows are very important part in our life.some tv shows are related to our real life and some are entertaining. My favorite tv shows are given below.

The Simpsons
Ghost Whisperer
The Vampire Diaries
Amazing Race
Friday Night Lights
Friends
Gossip Girl
CSI
PSYCH

I have watched these tv shows everyday online. I am cannot missed any episode of these shows. So friends if you are interested please share with me What's your favorite tv shows. I am waiting for your replies.


----------



## seanx (Dec 10, 2011)

My favorite tv show is big bang theory....


----------



## jbreesx77 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like English TV Series mostly. And my favorite show is Big Love. This is so amazing show.


----------



## andernorm (Dec 21, 2011)

Various TV shows are there and different people had a different choice regarding the TV shows. I love to watch TV shows, some of my favourite TV shows are Desperate Housewives, Friends, Family Guys, Lie to Me, Dexter, Rule of Engagement, The Simpsons and White Collar. All these shows are awesome and popular among the people.


----------



## jassmilton (Dec 22, 2011)

my favorite tv show name is man vs wild.. 
he is the most amazing show .i never miss it....


----------



## georgedepp (Dec 22, 2011)

My favourite TV shows are:
1. Family guy.
2. Friends.
3. American Idol.
4. Two and Half men.
5. House.


----------



## roberrtkenn (Jan 4, 2012)

Various TV shows are there and different people had a different choice regarding the TV shows. Some of my favourite and the most popular TV shows are Desperate Housewives, Friends, Family Guys, Dexter, Lie To Me, Rules of Engagement and The Simpson.


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 11, 2012)

i am fan of comedy shows and cartoons..
I love to watch the tom & jerry...


----------



## warnchrist (Jan 24, 2012)

Futurama, Dexter, Friends, American Idol, Man Vs Wild and Fear factor are my favorite TV shows. These are really having unique themes and different script which are very good source of entertainment.


----------



## haddinsteve (Jan 26, 2012)

TV Shows is very interesting to watch and it boost your mood. These are  mine favorite TV Shows like Supernatural, The Sopranos, The Andy Griffith Show, Hill Street Blues,The Walking Dead , Fringe , Family Guy , The Doctor Who , Modern Family ,American Idol , The Defenders, The Rockford Files, Deadwood.


----------



## govind5540 (Jan 27, 2012)

My favorite TV shows are The Big bang theory, Big Brother, Glee and Friends.


----------



## taerg (Jan 30, 2012)

MTV's STRUTTER


----------



## gsmbooster (Feb 2, 2012)

I also like to watch TV shows and my most favorite ones are:

1. True Blood
2. Criminal Minds
3. Prison Break
4. House MD
5. Dexter


----------



## cbk1boral (Feb 3, 2012)

1.How I Met Your Mother
2.Prison Break
3.The Big Bang Theory
4.Dr.House
5.Friends
6.Two and a half men
7.War at home
8.CSI [New York,Las Vegas,Miami]
9.Nip Tuck
10.The Mentalist


----------



## markebatt (Feb 4, 2012)

Some of my favorite TV shows are like Friends, Dexter, The Vampire Dairies, True Blood, Master Chef, The Rockford Files, Criminal Minds, Prison Break, House MD and Dancing with Stars.


----------



## DonaldCamila (Feb 6, 2012)

My favourite tv show is Man vs Wild.


----------



## ryanbrian (Feb 9, 2012)

My favorite TV show is Chuck. it is a drama television comedy Chuck TV show. I never lost this show to watch .This TV contains a lot of fun script. I watch Chuck online also.


----------



## hellyander (Feb 16, 2012)

Desperate, Housewives, Friends, Family Guys, Rules of Engagement, White Collar and Dexter are some of my favorite TV shows. These shows are very popular among the people.


----------



## enriquekenn (Feb 18, 2012)

Me and my family member like to watch reality TV shows more instead of watching dramatic shows on TV. Some of my favorite reality shows are like Dancing with the Stars, American Idol, Fear Factor, Big Brother, American Got Talent and Man VS Wild.


----------



## aaronsharapova (Feb 27, 2012)

Here i post my favorite TV Shows are Dexter, The Vampire Dairies, Terra Nova,True Blood, Master Chef, American Idol, Modern Family, The Rockford Files, The Walking Dead, Criminal Minds, American Horror Story, Prison Break, House MD, America's Next Top Model, How I Met Your Mother, Glee.


----------



## topcornermax (Mar 1, 2012)

East Bound and Down, Sons of Anarchy, Dexter, and Jersey Shore


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 1, 2012)

Dexter, Lost(apart for the ending), Friends


----------



## idk3danica (Mar 3, 2012)

My favorite tv shows are:

White Collar
Survivor
American Dad
Law & Order
Hells Kitchen


----------



## warren (Mar 8, 2012)

Glee, The Middle, Modern Family, Table for 12 (canceled now!), and Family Guy


----------



## ortonwade (Mar 13, 2012)

There are my most favorite TV shows including Community, Family Guy, Dexter, True Blood, The Walking Dead, Criminal Minds, Glee, Game of Thrones, American Horror Story, Mad Men, Prison Break, House MD and The Office.


----------



## rhettricol (Mar 14, 2012)

My favorite TV shows are Family Guy, Gossip girl, Big brother, American idol, Big brother and X factor. I love to watch this all kind of shows and i love to watch drama in this shows. So these are best shows according to me.


----------



## johnsondepp (Mar 14, 2012)

TV shows are the best for entertainment and for fun, people love to watch TV shows and spend their free time. My favourite TV show is  Men Vs Wild. Its a great show which is telecast on Discovery channel.


----------



## ndk1donair (Mar 15, 2012)

I like Criminal Minds tv show. Its good and really amazing show. I also like Family Guy the animated series. Its also very very entertaining.


----------



## AlexDen (Mar 28, 2012)

1 Nip-Tuck
2 American Dad
3 Futurama
4 Teen Titans
5 Private Practice 

are my favorite tv shows. I am regular watched these shows.


----------



## rickeydepp (Mar 29, 2012)

TV shows are the best for entertainment and for fun, people love to watch TV shows and spend their free time. I like to watch TV shows whenever I got time. Some of my favorite TV shows are Friends and The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## tenywillis (Apr 6, 2012)

TV shows are really very entertaining and fun giving. Some of my favorites are One Tree Hill, Game of Thrones, The Vampire Diaries, Supernatural, American Idol, The Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, The Walking Dead, Survivor, Lost and Dexter.


----------



## brissbill (Apr 10, 2012)

TV shows are meant for entertainment and for fun, I enjoy watching tv shows whenever I got time. Some of my favorite tv shows are Desperate Housewives, Friends, Family Guys, Dexter, White Collar, Rules of Engagement and Lie To Me.


----------



## johnymorgans (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a big fan of the tv shows. I watch this tv shows a lot. Few of my favorite tv shows are american idol, who dares wins, Nip-Tuck, big brother, american dad etc...


----------



## rosemarie (Apr 27, 2012)

My favorite TV Shows are:
 Friends
 monk
number3
south park
gossip girls


----------



## JohnChapman (Jul 4, 2012)

Following are my favorite reality shows: Real Housewives Franchise, Dancing with the Stars, The Deadliest Catch: Will They Live or Die, The Glee Project and Teen Mom 2.


----------



## steiven (Jul 16, 2012)

My Favorite TV shows are
Dexter
Glee
Two and a half men
Mr. Bean
American Dad
American Idol


_____________________
Here You can Watch one tree hill episode Online For Free


----------



## topcornermax (Jul 16, 2012)

House of Lies
Workaholics
Suits


----------



## smithgarry (Jul 17, 2012)

Dexter
Lost
Friends
Gossip Girl
The Big Bang Theory

_______________


----------



## jenicascot (Jul 18, 2012)

My favorite TV shows are
House
True Blood
American Horror Story
Pokemon
Make it or break it


----------



## geneviene (Jul 18, 2012)

There are many TV shows based on fun, reality and survival, mine favorite shows are:
NCIS
Lost
X Factor
Mr. Bean
My favorite Tv shows are:
How I met your mother
Minute to Win it.


----------



## kierangost (Jul 26, 2012)

My favorite TV Shows are :

1. American Idol
2. Big Boss 
3. Sister Wives
4. Fear Factor
5. Big Brother
6. Americas got the talent


----------



## fhk2haaker (Aug 10, 2012)

Now days I am watching The Newsroom series. Which is really good and fantastic series. I also like the show.


----------

